
Ask HN: What articles from HN would you like to have read to you by humans? - cristinabunea
A few friends and I are building these apps and we want to narrate the most popular links from HN. Any requests are welcomed.<p>iOS app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2G7BF7q 
Android app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;32p9zhc
Web app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.listle.io
======
erikig
I'd really love to listen to The New Yorker and The Atlantic long read
articles, even the ones I've enjoyed before for their beauty or
insightfulness.

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/10/15/the-
semplica-g...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/10/15/the-semplica-
girl-diaries)

~~~
erikig
I just installed the app and I'm a fan. I have some suggestions:

\- Please add a "Skip Back" of 10 or 15 sec. I often zone out and miss a few
sentences and the playback/progress bar isn't quite accurate in skipping back.

\- Please integrate the audio controls into the iOS media controls

\- (Maybe) allow previewing some audio before requesting account creation. I
almost abandoned the install at that spot.

Cheers on launching an awesome set of apps!

~~~
radumazilu
Hey! The first two features you mentioned will be available in the next
release (today or tomorrow). Thanks for the feedback.

------
mtmail
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-
credit-r...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-credit-
reports/) (in Patrick's voice)

